# Rumour Control's Death Korps of Krieg



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello all! Ive been meaning to do a project log for my death korps of krieg for a while now and have only just got around to doing it. I will try to post updates weekly but sometimes this may not be possible with work and family commitments.

Ive been into the hobby for around 15 years, dipping in and out a couple of times. Ive never really been a big painter but its suprising what a little extra effort can reward you with.

Ive been collecting this army since april 2010 and at the time was looking for a new army to collect. Imperial guard were the still the big thing around here since thier codex was redone but i wanted somthing a little different. I picked up a copy of IA5 part of and after two days of reading i was hooked! The death korps of krieg were the army for me!

So here are a few pics of my army to start things off... (sorry the light box is a bit shabby)














































I'll post more pics in the morning, time for bed.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks good! +rep for posting them.


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning all. Im going to do a full list of all i have and what the current progress of the unit is.

Here goes...

HQ
Company command squad (finished)
2 commissars (finished)
Quatermaster and retinue (built)

Elite
3 thudd guns and crew (built)

Troops
2 platoon commands (finished)
8 infantry squads (firing, advancing at ease, finished)
2 mortar teams (1 built, 1 unbuilt)
5 engineers (finished)
5 engineers (finished)
Mole launcher team (finished)
2 hades breaching drills (finished)

Fast Attack
3 hellhound variants, magnetized weapons (1 finished, 2 basecoated)
1 death rider (christmas present from the mrs, unbuilt) i think he needs 9 more friends, he looks lonely.

Heavy Support
Full leman russ tank company 1 vanquisher commissar tank 3 demolishers 6 leman russ battle tanks (1 finished, 2 need weathering powders applying the others need transfers applying, oil washes and weathering powders)

2 Bombards (weathering powders need applying)

2 medusa artillery guns and crew (built)

6 basilisks (need stripping and repaint)

Super Heavies

Steel fury Baneblade Company 66th tank regiment, 9th heavy company
3 baneblades (Transfers, oil wash and weathering powders need applying)

14th Titan Hunter heavy company
3 arkurian shadowswords (new transfers and weathering powders)

2 Macharius vulcans (need stripping and repaint)

2 Warhound titans (unbuilt)

Reaver titan (magnatized, painted needs weathering)

I think thats it! As you can see i have plenty to go at! 

There are a few things that need finishing (i blame the badab war part 2 campaign weekend last weekend for that!) but by the end of the year id like to have it all done. At my local store they are doing a tale of war painting competition so ive got 5 weeks, im going to aim to get the medusas and thudd guns finished for that and im gonna try and get a couple more infantry squads to make it 100 Kriegsmen and then 2 gorgons to ferry them around in in apoc games. I also need a few heavy weapon teams but this will be all to come in the next few months. Ill try later and put some pics up of more of my stuff.

Many thanks for reading.


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello all. As promised here are some pics.

Infantry









Engineers and Drills









Tank company









Macharius vulcans









Baneblades









Shadowswords









Bombards









Reaver


















Entire army









So basically everything is WIP until im happy with it. Everything needs a little doing to it as weathering goes, some need more like details finishing, transfers, and so on. I will try and post updates as often as i can, i may even get a little time tomorrow as its bank holiday here in england monday and tuesday.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Epic!! i love the amount of tanks you have 

can't wait to see them all done up, where are all the sponsons from the Lemons though?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Fabulous collection, great painting, looks like you spent a fortune!!! +rep


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words !:blush:

@ Hellados: Thanks! I have no sponsons on my russes because of
A: I dont like the look of sponsons on non super heavy tanks.
B: Not many of the IA Krieg books (5,6,7) have any pictures of russes with sponsons so i was trying to keep it real.
C: It soon ramps up the points value of the tanks when you start adding sponsons, cheap and cheerful is the way i play, if they get blown up, i wont lose any sleep over a 150pt russ. 

@ Oldman78: Thanks again, yes maybe a few £££, but they are worth it and its took me 2 years of buying, building and painting to get to where i currently stand with them.

I really need to get my finger out and get some of these finished. I'm also going to try do some battle reports for them, (if i remember to log it all down) because i really enjoy playing with them and want to try share my experiences with others.

Many thanks again.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow...That is awesome so much super heavy goodness. How has the reaver played out in Apoc? It looks like it would be awesome especially with that loadout (How I would do mine as well, though the volcano cannon looks awesome)


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes the reaver is a beast. It doesnt like greater daemons or the larger forgeworld ones, they tend to pull it to bits and throw it around like a kids toy unfortunatly.

Anything else just gets blown to pieces.

The last game i played it did over a shadowsword with the laser blaster, 32 marines with the gatling blaster (in 1 turn) and i forgot to fire the apocalypse missile launcher!

Its an amazing bit of kit. The best bit was building it by far, such an amazing kit, i still have to paint the crew though.

The volcano cannon is good but its only 1 shot, still one of my favourite weapons in the game though.

I need to get some more non apoc units at sometime soon, weapon teams are first on the list.

Thanks for looking and reading.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

while i was thinking i thought of a D. if they're moving at all they can't fire the sponsors anyway


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes my tanks always move apart from when they arn't immobilised so they dont get auto hits on combat too. When i can i run them in squadrons, yes they get wrecked if immobilised but they can always move. To me an immobile tank is a wrecked tank.

Will try get some WIP pics up tonite.

Thanks again for reading.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Mmmmm, Krieg popping up all over the place and this makes me happy :grin:

Well, you sure do have quite a bit of stuff, matter a fact, about the same amount as I...lol, plus or minus a few things. Could you imagine getting together and seeing double your force, I think we would clean house...lol!

I commend you for putting together and painting your Reaver. I know it's no easy feat. I'm still wreastling that daemon and once shes down for the count then I will proceed.

May I recommend a matte varnish on the decals, it should help remove that transfer appearance.

The Command Squad looks great, some of the other pics of the troops are a little hard to see tho. All and all, great looking force dude!

+Rep for a great force!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks DoE. Thanks for the rep! That would be amazing, doubling up to smite the enemies of the emperor!

The reaver was an absolute joy to put together and paint, i learnt many many things. Like i said in one of my previous posts alot needs doing to the reaver and everything else. Thats why i started this thread, to keep motivated and to get inspiration from yourself and the 1000's of other like minded people on here.

The transfers on were done a while back, i have since found micro set and mirco sol. These are amazing, the transfers look painted on, so simple to use.

I was dissapointed with how the photos came out, ive never really taken photos before and ive never posted pics online so im learning still. If you have any tips to get better photos id love to know. Yours look superb by the way!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

No problem buddy.

For pictures, check to see if you camera has "Macro" setting, it may look like a flower button, at least mine does...lol! The Macro setting helps with taking pictures of more detailed and smaller items.

I also recommend a flourecent light (spelling) as it help give you the natural lighting and not bleed out your paint work as much.

As for the decals, good find as I heard good stuff about micro. I use the vallejo products myself, personal preference more or less.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Rumour_Control said:


> Yes the reaver is a beast. It doesnt like greater daemons or the larger forgeworld ones, they tend to pull it to bits and throw it around like a kids toy unfortunatly.
> 
> Anything else just gets blown to pieces.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome. Must resist urge to buy one  lol


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello everyone, Small update time, my first one on my log!:biggrin:

Having assembled most of my artillery a week or so ago and a fre other bits that needed basecoating i found a spare hour of time to start painting so out came the airbrush and i began.

My work area









All assembled and ready to be undercoated









Undercoated using vallejo grey primer









Then basecoated in vallejo model air 71052 German Grey









Then i ran out of paint!  so i only got 1 medusa and crew basecoated. Now im off to my favourite supplier where i but almost all my modelling supplies for some more paint!

Sorry about the small update, like i said its my first one, next time i'll make sure i have enough stuff to complete the job.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello all! A small update for you while i wait for my paint to arrive, hopefully this morning!

I managed to paint a bit more of the titan last night. I gave the head drybrush a mix of burnished gold and chainmail as per the IA masterclass II book and painted the lenses so now he can see! Hopefully it will improve its hit ratio! 

Here are a few pics...


















The top image is slightly blurred, all my photos come out blurred without the flash on. Im still working on trying to get the perfect photo.

Its my best mates wedding today so im off until monday so hopefully my paint will arrive and i can get some work done on my artillery over the weekend.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great work on the Titan. The lenses are spot on and really add to the look now that they're finished. All of the Death Korps of Krieg look great too. Good job.


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Red Corsairs, its just the rest of it that needs finishing now! It may take a while!

In other news, i have an artillery update!

My paint turned up on thursday morning for my artillery so yesterday afternoon i cracked on with getting them painted. The original colour was going to be dark grey but i changed my mind and did them green the same as the rest of my infantry of the 158th siege regiment.

I used a technique called Zenithal highlighting on these, i also used the same technique on my astral claws space marines.

Here are some pics. I did for get to take step by step photos. Sorry.:blush:




























The colours i used were all vallejo model air and with the airbrush i started with a basecoat of tank green (71011) covering the entire model. The models did need a second coat of this to get a solid colour.

Next focusing on the upward facing surfaces i gave those a layer of camo green (71022)

The final highlight was done using light camo green (71006) on the same upper facing surfaces taking care to leave the previous step of camo green showing through to get a nice build up of colours. At this point the centres of the wheels were also done in the same steps as above.

The next stage will be adding transfers and paint chips for a battle worn look.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Looking good so far...That's my next purchase is more heavy and light artillery.


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all! Sorry its been a couple of weeks! Its been a little busy around here with the latest addition to our family as my daughter was born on the 23rd of june so ive not had much time for anything else. 

But what i have managed to come up with while ive been on paternity leave is this...



























What do you think? Its not quite finished yet (a bit more rusting around the barbed wire and a bit more weathering on the gun). The gun isnt glued down because i will eventually buy some centaurs to tow my artillery into place. 

I was going to use sandbags on the base but remembered i bought a couple of imperial strongpoint boxes last year so had some spare aegis defence line knocking about and wanted somthing a bit more robust and imperial feel to it so the defence line came in perfectly.

I have 2 more of these to paint, im going to try using some decorating filler on my next bases for a more textured look. I'll try do a step by step next time around.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice looking model. The flat green unis and gun have a differant feel from many of the other Kreig armies, it is different but cool. The filth uniforms is a great detail. The silver (is it silver or white?) on the middle section of the gun barrels looks out of place, though. Too bright and flat.

Are you making your own wire or is that a commercial product? Either way it is excellent wire.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice stuff here! That army is massive. How many batteries are needed for all those flashlights.. good god man!


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats on having a daughter! 

Battery is looking good, but as Kjel said, the front looks too clean....especially the silver part. I would also add some black to the end of the barrel (or the soot powder if you have it) to darken it up and look like a used weapon.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Rumour_Control said:


> Hi all! Sorry its been a couple of weeks! Its been a little busy around here with the latest addition to our family as my daughter was born on the 23rd of june so ive not had much time for anything else.


Congratulations. I know how you feel, I had a daughter at the end of May, and I've found it really hard to find the time to paint a 6 man squad of SWs since then. What you've managed to do is excellent. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the critique guys, always appreciated.

@ kjell: Yes I didn't know if the lighter silver part of the barrel looked right, it was supposed to look like chrome for the recoil pistons and I decided to do them in a lighter colour, I may just paint it boltgun and a wash like I did the other part. The wire is brass etch from Forgeworld, and I can tell u now, it's nearly as sharp as the real thing, long nose pliers are a must!

@chaosftw: Lots and lots of battery's are needed, especially when I first rank second rank fire! Funny though to roll 180 shots from 1 unit.

@taggerung: Thank you, Yes I intend to put some soot marks around the ends of the barrels. Black soot powder doesn't go well on cream coloured carpets I've found, makes quite a mess! Ooopps! Good job it was in my hobby cave and not on the actual room carpet.

@khornesfist: Thank you, yes as you know it's not easy juggling real life and hobby, but is just a new routine I've got to learn. 

Hopefully I'll get it finished Sunday afternoon and start on the rest of he unit. I also bought a shrine of the Aquila ruin yesterday so may get that built as well, gaming at mine again, I can't wait!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Rumour- you could stick with the brighter metal, just "grease" it up a bit with a wash of some sort and you'll be aces.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

180 shots 0.o.... Cringe


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello all! Long time no updates! I must apologise for the nearly 6 months ive posted on here, real life, not much time and hopefully being a good daddy and husband has left me with little progress since we last spoke.

But, its a new year so that calls for a new challenge, to paint and play as much as i can with the death korps (hopefully more painting than playing!)

I plan on entering the Heresy online army painting challenge when it comes around again for new recruits.

Here is what i plan to do in the 12-13 months.

1: Finish all what i have already to finish painting, theres quite a list (see page 1)

2: Add a few more units, flyers, artillery, death riders, heavy weapon teams, im not promising all of these, buy one or two would be great.

3: Some possible Grey knight allies because of my love of the vraks trilogy which has to include Mr Stern and Mr H Rex (and my gaming buddys huge chaos army renagades/marines/daemons.)

And finally 4: Play mine and my good friend and gaming buddys annual big apoc game over the christmas/new year period with the army in question all painted/based,weathered which we didnt get to do this year! Boooo my fault!

So basically thats it, i'll try post updates once a week on my progress.

Many thanks and my apologies.


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all, just a little update, sorry its not much but at least its progress.

I managed to get a couple of hours in this afternoon while the little one had her afternoon nap.

Thudd gun crew










Close up










Mortar teams










In sorry about the quality of the pics, the camera wont connect to the computer but the phone will? Odd. Very Odd.

I painted the thudd gun crew as follows:

Straps, mask, boots: calthan brown

Shoulder armour plates: boltgun metal

Rebreather/mask connection: dwarf bronze

Washed the entire model with watered down badab black/devlan mud. Just a couple of little details to add to these and add a few paint chips to the helmets.

The mortars ive been meaning to build for ages so finally got around to it.

Any comments/critique welcome.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all, I mangaged to get some more done on my thudd guns tonite.

Finished the guns and the aegis barricades ready for varnishing and weathering powders to go on after ive glued the barricades and crew to the bases.



















Really sorry for the crap quality of the pics.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## DaBigNob (Jun 16, 2008)

Rumour_Control said:


> Then basecoated in vallejo model air 71052 German Grey
> 
> Then i ran out of paint!  so i only got 1 medusa and crew basecoated. Now im off to my favourite supplier where i but almost all my modelling supplies for some more paint!


I just bought some new Vallejo model air colors from thewarstore.com. I bought 3 bottles of 71052 German Grey to use on my in-progress Death Korps of Krieg army. 

But damn... the new bottles of 71052 German Grey are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT than the old bottle that I have (the old bottle that is about to run out and needs replacing!). The new color isn't just slightly darker or slightly off. It's a completely different color. In fact, it seems to be the exact same shade as Model Color German Grey 995. Funny thing is, Vallejo has an FAQ explaining why the Model Color is darker and that they would be relabelling it to read "Dark German Grey". But apparantly someone in the mixing department didn't get the memo, and instead of changing the label on the Model Color, they instead changed the color of Model Air to match the MUCH DARKER Model Color of the same name.

I am perplexed. First of all, it was a waste of money to buy 3 bottles of a color I probably won't use (well, maybe I can base coat some tanks with it or something). But most importantly, I'm really needing to find the same color as the old Model Air German Grey. My army is well in progress and I need to finish it out with the same color scheme. And this one paint just so happened to be the primary color of the infantry models' coats and pants, not to mention all of the tanks and vehicles.


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

*Rumour Control's Death Korps of Kreig (HW teams and Warhound update)*

Hi all, sorry its been a few months since I last posted an update, been busy trying to be a good husband and daddy! anyway heres what ive been up to.

First of all these, just got the mortars to paint now.









Then this...

















































and finally this... new gun for the reaver.









Just a quick size comparison









There's still a few little bits to finish like the guns on the titans and the bases on the weapon teams which will happen over the next few weeks.

Played apoc at my local store yesterday so the warhound was my challenge to see if I could paint it in time, i just made it, finished it at 1am on saturday morning, the game started at 10am! Plenty of time, 9 hours to spare!

Thansk for looking everyone, your comments and critique are always welcome and taken on board.


----------

